
Show HN: A fun political personality test to inspire voters by matching values - Heffay626
https://www.politicalpersonality.org/
======
Heffay626
We wanted to build a simple and fun political personality test to help people
find their identity and feel empowered outside of the traditional political
arena. We are 100% self-funded, non-profit, and are not directly affiliated
with any party.

This is a project for the greater good. A simple personality match that can
give people a new perspective on politics and hopefully inspire them to make
their voices heard. In the future, we'll try to add new features and articles
to help people vote by mail, campaign for office, and get more involved in the
causes they care about.

We'd love for anyone to help share the project and help us make a positive
difference. Thank you and take care!

